# Rosemary Steak Kabobs



## sw2geeks (Jun 8, 2012)

Made some kabobs out of some strip steaks I picked up on sale. 
Also found some rosemary branches that I made into skewers.
Basted them using a brush made out of sprigs of thyme and rosemary.

Here are some pics.















































More pics and recipe here.


----------



## Ratton (Jun 8, 2012)

:hungry: That looks really, really, really good!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mhenry (Jun 8, 2012)

That does look good, nice pics too.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 8, 2012)

Well played as always, you are my inspiration when it comes to both cooking and pictures.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 8, 2012)

That's great I have a huge rosemary bush. Thanks for the ideas. Nice looking food.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 8, 2012)

oooo very earthy.


----------



## markenki (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks great! Very nice photography.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey how do you like you Asai? I was pleasantly surprised with the performance of mine.


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 8, 2012)

It looks great, but a rosemary brush? :scratchhead:


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 8, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Hey how do you like you Asai? I was pleasantly surprised with the performance of mine.


Actually the knife in the picture is an Itou.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments, it turned out quite tasty.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 8, 2012)

Drool filled keyboard


----------



## Twistington (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread sure made me hungry. I love your photography! :thumbsup:


----------



## ayeung74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful. I bet the aroma was delicious on it's own. Gives me some great ideas on how to use all my herbs in my garden.


----------



## Pabloz (Jun 8, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL all the way around!!!
BTW..... how about some info on the wood serving plate. It is too cool looking. Where did they come from???

THANKS,
PZ


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 9, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> BEAUTIFUL all the way around!!!
> BTW..... how about some info on the wood serving plate. It is too cool looking. Where did they come from???
> 
> THANKS,
> PZ



Not sure, my sister gave that to me last Xmas. She is a manager a William Sanoma, but I do not know if it was from there. I'll ask her about it.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jun 10, 2012)

These were great thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks incredible.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Jun 10, 2012)

Damn, that looks good. Great pics too.


----------



## JMac (Jun 11, 2012)

Love the Herb brush. Guessing you grow a lot of your own herbs?


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 11, 2012)

Did some rosemary skewers for shrimp with a blue cheese stuffed filet mignon on my big green egg and horseradish mashed potatoes with a basalmic reduction. Wife loved it. You can definitely taste the rosemary when you use them as skewers. Thanks again for your post. What a great idea!


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 11, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Did some rosemary skewers for shrimp with a blue cheese stuffed filet mignon on my big green egg and horseradish mashed potatoes with a basalmic reduction. Wife loved it. You can definitely taste the rosemary when you use them as skewers. Thanks again for your post. What a great idea!



Sounds great! Any pictures?


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 11, 2012)

JMac said:


> Love the Herb brush. Guessing you grow a lot of your own herbs?



Just started, here is a link to my herb garden project.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6961-Herb-Garden-project


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 11, 2012)

sw2geeks said:


> Sounds great! Any pictures?


Sorry! Even my wife knows about this forum and said we should have taken pics, but it was quickly devoured. Next time... I love cooking.


----------

